# Cyclogest



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Should I be itchy and swollen on Cyclogest pessaries?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Swelling can be as a result of the extra hormones but shouldn't be itchy. Possibly could be a reaction to the pessaries. Try switching to rectal administration, if that doesn't help then call clinic as you may need to switch to a different progesterone product.


----------

